
Runbox 7 Webmail App Is Now Open Source - runbox
https://blog.runbox.com/2018/12/runbox-7-is-going-open-source/
======
nopacience
Its important and its a fact that more and more people are aware of how
important privacy is.

There are disadvantages on "Free" email services. Any service that is free
will not care about free users. When the user needs assistance, good luck.

If you dont have your own domain yet, it is never too late. Make sure to use
email@YOUR-DOMAIN.com. If the domain is yours, you are able to change email
server and take your domain with you.

Runbox is a great service. There are other rivals very good as well.

~~~
runbox
Runbox follows strict privacy regulations as laid out in our Privacy Policy at
[https://runbox.com/about/privacy-policy/](https://runbox.com/about/privacy-
policy/).

We also encourage people to use their own domain name with Runbox, which gives
you full control over how and where your email is delivered independently of
the email service you are using.

And if you need help, our support staff are always happy to assist.

------
jks
The article link is broken at this time, but this seems to be the Github
repository:
[https://github.com/runbox/runbox7](https://github.com/runbox/runbox7)

------
amaccuish
I can't access the link right now but what is the contacts/calendar story? Do
they have integration with DAV servers, or their own implementation? Webmail
without contacts and calendar is not really an option these days.

~~~
tadzik_
I'm glad you asked, since this is something I'm currently working on (I'm a
developer at Runbox).

So currently our backend for contacts storage is home-baked, and pretty much
exclusively accessible to our webmail. This works fine for web usage (though
the Contacts view in the new, opensource client is a bit basic right now), but
is exclusively accessible to webmail and not really synchronizable with other
devices or DAV servers.

So the goal is to migrate the existing contacts database to DAV and change the
webmail to use the DAV server instead of our home-baked database. We'll also
provide direct access to the DAV server to our customers, so there can be a
two-way sync between Runbox webmail and whatever other client/device you
desire. It will also be possible to use whatever DAV server you want with the
webmail (for example if you have your own existing nextcloud that you want to
reuse).

Once the entire DAV infrastructure is in place and battle-tested, calendar
should follow contacts Soon[tm].

~~~
amaccuish
Thanks, currently using SOGo on our end, but always good to hear possible
alternatives. I assume you rely on other projects like z-push for ActiveSync?
And any support for SAML/Kerberos?

------
konart
Error establishing a database connection

UPD: up now.

------
nicholasfoden
Great use of angular 2+, I like it

